

Artisanal Vacuum Tubes - emeraldd
http://hackaday.com/2014/11/21/artisanal-vacuum-tubes-hackaday-shows-you-how/

======
emeraldd
It would be kind of fun to do this as a class or sorts--maybe a simple Flip-
Flop circuit or single tube radio ...

